# Greetings from GA



## gimpat01 (Apr 17, 2006)

Greetings from Georgia. I currently study Kenpo and I just wanted to introduce myself.  

Cheers!!!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 17, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome, and nice to see you here.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Tarot (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT.com!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 17, 2006)

So that's why you're not in class....=-P


----------



## still learning (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums.......Aloha


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 17, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards, Happy Posting.

I drove through Macon at least 4 times a year to visit family when I lived in Georgia and my family lived in Alabama.

V/R

Rick


----------



## green meanie (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 17, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!

Bob Quinn
Tucker GA.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome to martial talk, and happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 18, 2006)

Hiya Katie 

Enjoy MT!~! 

~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 18, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy the board. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!

- Georgia


----------



## gimpat01 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanx for the warm welcome.  I've been over on KenpoTalk for some time now, but I decided to quit lurking and sign up here.  

There is SO MUCH TO READ over here, but I'm enjoying it very much.

Katie


----------



## Henderson (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Katie!  Glad you're here.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

Welcome Miss!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 5, 2006)

Hi katie and welcome to Martial Talk!!


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 5, 2006)

Greetings from the Sifu.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2006)

gimpat01 said:
			
		

> Greetings from Georgia. I currently study Kenpo and I just wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> Cheers!!!




Welcome!


What besides Kenpo are your interests? (* Just a lead back question for you to answer if you wish for post count and familiarity to the site. *)

How long you been training in Kenpo and what do you like about it? (* See above note as well *)


Good Luck here.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 5, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to MT Happy posting.  I come through Georgia quite often.

V/R

Rick


----------



## stone_dragone (May 5, 2006)

Greetings and make yourself comfortable!


----------



## Pacificshore (May 5, 2006)

Welcome aboard the crazy train..


----------

